# mise à jour de/sur - préposition



## Bovary05

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir quelle préposition emploit-on avec _mise à jour _(de ou sur)?
Moi j'utilise _sur_.

Merci


----------



## Yendred

Vous avez un exemple de phrase complète ?


----------



## Bovary05

Yendred said:


> Vous avez un exemple de phrase complète ?



Ce sont des titres:

Mise à jour sur le courtage en bois d'oeuvre
Mise à jour sur le bois d'oeuvre
Mise à jour sur la politique commerciale
Mise à jour sur la distribution des matériaux de construction

Merci


----------



## Yendred

Qu'entendez-vous plus exactement par "mise à jour" ?


----------



## Bovary05

Yendred said:


> Qu'entendez-vous plus exactement par "mise à jour" ?


Update


----------



## Chimel

Je dirais plutôt _mise à jour de_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Je dirais plutôt _mise à jour de_.


A priori il s'agit plutôt de la mise à jour *d'*un compte-rendu ou *d'*un résumé *sur* quelque chose, et pas *de* ce quelque chose… Mais nous manquons de contexte.

@Bovary05 : Pourriez-vous expliquer plus précisément ce que vous entendez exactement par _mise à jour_ ? Pourriez-vous nous donner un exemple concret ?


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, _mise à jour sur le bois d'œuvre _ne veut rien dire, et les autres exemples ne sont pas beaucoup plus parlants. Est-ce que c'est un raccourci employé en français canadien ?


----------



## jekoh

Un raccourci de quoi ? Le sens recherché semble être celui de _mise à jour *concernant* tel sujet._

On trouve cette formulation dans un certain nombre de titres (souvent effectivement en provenance du Canada), par exemple : 

_Mise à jour sur le coronavirus

Mise à jour sur les effets indésirables des traitements antimicrobiens en pratique communautaire

Mise à jour sur la cyber-attaque_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Serait-ce un synonyme d'*actualisation* (par exemple de données chiffrées) ?


----------



## Bovary05

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Serait-ce un synonyme d'*actualisation* (par exemple de données chiffrées) ?


Oui exactement. Dernières nouvelles, modifications, etc.
merci


----------



## Bezoard

Et dans ce sens, la préposition "sur" convient, comme "concernant, au sujet de, quant à...), mais pas "de".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> mais pas "de"


Quoique, moyennant un petit ajout :


> actualisation *du dossier* _courtage en bois d'__œuvre_
> actualisation *du dossier* (sur la) politique commerciale


----------



## Philippides

Ma compréhension des exemples proposés par @Bovary05 est qu'il s'agit d'une personne qui va par exemple, suivre un cours, ou lire de la documentions pour se mettre à jour (je dirais plutôt se remettre à niveau) sur tel ou tel sujet. 

Le plus courant sera mise à jour d'un document (par exemple, intégration dans le document des chiffres les plus récents)


----------



## Bovary05

Philippides said:


> Ma compréhension des exemples proposés par @Bovary05 est qu'il s'agit d'une personne qui va par exemple, suivre un cours, ou lire de la documentions pour se mettre à jour (je dirais plutôt se remettre à niveau) sur tel ou tel sujet.
> 
> Le plus courant sera mise à jour d'un document (par exemple, intégration dans le document des chiffres les plus récents)


Merci,

Si je comprends bien, _mise à jour *sur*_ serait une erreur?


----------



## Philippides

Une erreur dans le contexte que j'ai donné (faire une formation pour se mettre à jour) ? 
Pas forcément, mais c'est familier.


----------



## Bovary05

Philippides said:


> Une erreur dans le contexte que j'ai donné (faire une formation pour se mettre à jour) ?
> Pas forcément, mais c'est familier.


Entendu, merci beaucoup!


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Philippides said:


> Une erreur dans le contexte que j'ai donné (faire une formation pour se mettre à jour) ?
> Pas forcément, mais c'est familier.


Effectivement :
- on met à jour / on actualise un document (COD) ; 
- on *se* met à jour / on *se* met à niveau *sur* un sujet (pronominal + COI) ; 
- on s'actualise sur un sujet.


----------

